# Memorial Day



## Sunlover

Buenos dias a todos ustedes:

En Mexico como le dicen al Memorial Day, que celebramos en los Estados Unidos.

Estoy haciendo una traduccion y mi compania tiene solamente empleados mexicanos.

Gracias por su ayuda

Sunlover


----------



## Mirlo

"Día Conmemorativo"???
Saludos,


----------



## Sunlover

Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## kachris

*en el diccionario dice que la traduccion es " Dia de los Caidos"  esta bien la traduccion???*


----------



## Sunlover

Muchas gracias


----------



## Aserolf

Podría ser:
*Día de los Veteranos Caídos* 
Pero si alguien tiene otra sugerencia se la agradeceré, pues yo también estoy buscando una traducción adecuada. 
¡¡SALUDOS!!


----------



## Mirlo

Encontré éste artículo:

El lunes es el Día de Conmemoración a los Caídos - Memorial Day - y en todo Estados Unidos este fin de semana, la gente recuerda a aquellos que lucharon por la libertad y que dieron sus vidas al servicio de su país...


Espero ayude,


----------



## tatis

Hola,

Tuve oportunidad de ver algunos hilos relacionados con el tema pero no todos, así que si esta pregunta específica ya ha sido contestada, pido disculpas y pido también que por favor alguien cite ese enlace.

Para un mensaje telefónico pregrabado que indique que esta oficina permanecerá cerrada el lunes 28 de mayo en ocasión de "Memorial Day" ¿cuál es el nombre correcto en español?

Día de Conmemoración de los Caídos;
Día de Conmemoración a los Caídos;
Día de los Caídos;
Día de los Veteranos Caídos;

Espero que no sea cuestión de decidir por votación, pretendo alinearme a lo que se use oficialmente para esta celebración en español, si esto es posible.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## AJGP

Hola,

Acá en Puerto Rico se conoce como el Día de la Recordación, aunque la verdad no me gusta como suena (preferiría decir Dia de los Caidos)...creo que te enredé más de lo que estás.


----------



## tatis

Gracias AJGP.  Acabo de ver en google y hay varios con Día de los Caídos, pero también hay varios con los otros que cité.
Puede haber más de una opción; voy a escoger uno y ya no voy a complicarme tanto.


----------



## AJGP

De nada


----------



## Loob

The White House appears to call it "Día de Conmemoración a los Caídos": see this link

Loob


----------



## tatis

Thank you for the link, Loob. I will use that as well.


----------



## PEF

Día de los Caídos en la Guerra??

Es el último lunes del mes de mayo...


----------



## Donalejov

bueno....por "libertad"  es relativo....

En los Estado Unidos existen dos dias festivos casi que iguales;

Memorial day....y Veterans day

No se cual sera la diferencia.

Maybe the difference is that on one day they are celebrated for dying and on the other they are celebrated for just attending.


----------



## zumac

Donalejov said:


> bueno....por "libertad" es relativo....
> 
> En los Estado Unidos existen dos dias festivos casi que iguales;
> 
> Memorial day....y Veterans day
> 
> No se cual sera la diferencia.
> 
> Maybe the difference is that on one day they are celebrated for dying and on the other they are celebrated for just attending.


 
Memorial Day is for honoring those servicemen who died in military service.

Veterans Day is for honoring all those who served in the military. It was established at the end of World War I, and celebrated on the nearest week day to November 11th. Many veterans march in parades on this day.

Saludos.


----------



## Rorra

Hola a todos. Yo también tengo dificultad con esta palabra. ¿Piensan ustedes que solamente decir "Día Conmemorativo" sería una buena traducción?


----------



## Aserolf

La versión que ofreció *Mirlo* - *Día de Conmemoración a los Caídos* - es la mas acertada, por lo que pude investigar.
En todo caso, si lo que deseas es recortar la frase, lo mejor sería: *Día de los Caídos*

Sds;o)


----------



## la_machy

Ayer que se celebró "Memorial Day"  en U.S. y varias veces escuché en el noticiero (en español) que le llaman "El día de la Recordación".

Jamás había escuchado esta palabra y primeramente pensé que estaba incorrecta o que era una mala traducción. Sin embargo, ví que sí existe en el DRAE. Y busqué en WR y vienen muy pocas entradas sobre ella y nada relacionado a Memorial Day.

¿Alguien sabe si es correcta la traducción?

Porque a mi me parece más correcto "Día de la conmemoración a los caídos".

Pero si es correcto, ni hablar.


Saludos


----------



## Juanma Andalucia

Pues sí, lamentablemente el DRAE está lleno de palabras que no las usa nadie, y creo que esa traducción es de copiar y pegar. Pienso que Memorial Day debería traducirse como día conmemorativo.


----------



## RaulCavazos

Definitivamente está mal traducido. A mi tampoco me gusta "El día de la Recordación", me suena a pochismo, sería más bien como un recordatorio no un festejo. El día de la recordación sería... el día que te voy a recordar tu cita con el doctor.

El diccionario de Google dice:
*Memorial* Day 
Día Conmemorativo 

*conmemorativo**, va**.* 
*1. *adj. Que recuerda a alguien o algo, o hace conmemoración de ello.

*recordación**.* 
*3. *f. Memoria o aviso que alguien hace a otra persona de algo pasado o de que ya se habló.


----------



## la_machy

Hola Juanma y Raul.
Gracias por sus respuestas


Saludos


----------



## ETcallHome

¿No se sería "El día de la remembranza"?


----------



## Aserolf

Esta página es la traducción a un discurso y viene de los Archivos de la Casa Blanca, cuando George W. Bush aun era presidente:

*Día de Conmemoración a los Caídos*

Me supongo que si la Casa Blanca lo aprobó es porque debe ser el término mas oficial, bueno, eso creo yo.
Sds;o)


----------



## Juanma Andalucia

Sigo pensando que la traducción hispana más acertada es "Día conmemorativo". Lo de los caídos se lo han añadido al traducirlo (otro invento más). Como dijo Obama en su discurso de 2009, memorial day "is also a time to reflect on what this holiday is all about; to pay tribute to our fallen heroes; and to remember the servicemen and women who cannot be with us this year because they are standing post far from home –- in Iraq, Afghanistan and around the world.”. Lo dicho, es Día Conmemorativo (no sólo de los caídos). http://blogs.abcnews.com/politicalpunch/2009/05/president-ob-14.html


----------



## Mirlo

Por mi parte me alegro ya que desde el principio es lo que que pensé... No estaba muy segura de que iba a ser aceptado, pero ahora sí.* Día Conmemorativo* es lo que siempre he usado.


----------



## johnnylavid

La sonoridad y la facilidad de uso me hacen inclinarme por Día de los Caídos. Las demás son traducciones del significado, pero "chocantes" al oirlas en español.


----------



## camo200

¿Recordación de qué, conmemoración de qué? Si no decimos lo que se recuerda o se conmemora no se recoge el sentido original que tiene en inglés la palabra "memorial". Por ese motivo creo que la traducción correcta es Día de los Caídos.


----------



## Mirlo

camo200 said:


> ¿Recordación de qué, conmemoración de qué? Si no decimos lo que se recuerda o se conmemora no se recoge el sentido original que tiene en inglés la palabra "memorial". Por ese motivo creo que la traducción correcta es Día de los Caídos.




Como en inglés, en español la palabra *conmemorativo* explica el por qué: 


*conmemorativo, va.* 
*1. *adj. Que recuerda a alguien o algo, o hace conmemoración de ello.


----------



## camo200

Mirlo said:


> Como en ingles, en español la palabra *conmemorativo* explica el por qué:
> 
> 
> *conmemorativo, va.*
> *1. *adj. Que recuerda a alguien o algo, o hace conmemoración de ello.



Efectivamente la definición no lo explica, solo dice "alguien o algo", por eso creo que hay que citar a los caídos. De otra forma podría ser conmemoración de cualquier otra cosa.


----------



## Mirlo

camo200 said:


> Efectivamente la definición no lo explica, solo dice "alguien o algo", por eso creo que hay que citar a los caídos. De otra forma podría ser conmemoración de cualquier otra cosa.



¿Qué es lo que hay que explicar? Es un día feriado federal solo para los Estados Unidos. El que o usa en español ya tiene que saber de lo que se trata. Por lo general, cuando se está traduciendo ya se sabe a lo que se refiere.
Ahora todos tenemos nuestra opinión y respeto la tuya, pero no usaré la palabra "caídos".

Hasta pronto.


----------



## camo200

Mirlo said:


> ¿Qué es lo que hay que explicar? Es un día feriado federal solo para los Estados Unidos. El que o usa en español ya tiene que saber de lo que se trata. Por lo general, cuando se está traduciendo ya se sabe a lo que se refiere.
> Ahora todos tenemos nuestra opinión y respeto la tuya, pero no usaré la palabra "caídos".
> 
> Hasta pronto.



El único propósito de la traducción es precisamente ése, hacer entender al que no habla inglés o no conoce el contexto. No debemos dar por supuesto que el receptor ya sabe cosas. La traducción deber valer tanto para el que sabe el contexto como para el que no. Si asumimos que ya saben algo, la traducción será inútil. Es mi opinión, pero usa lo que tú veas.


----------



## Boricua212

Saludos a todos:
Trabajé como periodista, oficial de prensa y traductora en el Ejército de los Estados Unidos (Army) por 8 años, por lo que era parte de mi trabajo traducir al español todos los _documentos oficiales_ de la base militar donde trabajaba relacionados al '*Memorial Day*'. Al traducir utilizábamos alternadamente, dentro de todo el texto del documento, tanto el "_*Día de los Caídos*_" como el "_*Día de la Recordación*_" o una combinación de ambos "_*Día de la Recordación a los Caídos en Guerra*_". Lo hacíamos de esa forma porque asumíamos que no todos los que leían el documento conocían de la historia de Estados Unidos ni la razón por la que se conmemoraba ese día.
Espero esto ayude en algo.


----------



## cristinna

Mirlo said:


> ¿Qué es lo que hay que explicar? Es un día feriado federal solo para los Estados Unidos. El que o usa en español ya tiene que saber de lo que se trata. Por lo general, cuando se está traduciendo ya se sabe a lo que se refiere.
> Ahora todos tenemos nuestra opinión y respeto la tuya, pero no usaré la palabra "caídos".
> 
> Hasta pronto.



En realidad si se celebra en otros países
Memorial Day, Remembrance Sunday and Armed Forces Day: How 9 Other Countries Remember Their Fallen Troops


----------



## Aserolf

Boricua212 said:


> Saludos a todos:
> Trabajé como periodista, oficial de prensa y traductora en el Ejército de los Estados Unidos (Army) por 8 años, por lo que era parte de mi trabajo traducir al español todos los _documentos oficiales_ de la base militar donde trabajaba relacionados al '*Memorial Day*'. Al traducir utilizábamos alternadamente, dentro de todo el texto del documento, tanto el "_*Día de los Caídos*_" como el "_*Día de la Recordación*_" o una combinación de ambos "_*Día de la Recordación a los Caídos en Guerra*_". Lo hacíamos de esa forma porque asumíamos que no todos los que leían el documento conocían de la historia de Estados Unidos ni la razón por la que se conmemoraba ese día.
> Espero esto ayude en algo.


No sé qué tan difundida esté esta palabra -*recordación-* en nuestros países de habla hispana pero en México el sentido de _Memorial_ (obvio, personas fallecidas) se expresa mediante 'homenajes' o 'conmemoraciones' o 'remembranzas'. Cada vez que se recuerda a una persona importante fallecida (artista, héroe, deportista, etc.) normalmente el nombre del evento comienza con: "Homenaje a ..." o "Conmemoración a ..." - Nunca he visto que le llamen "Recordación ..." - de hecho, ni siquiera usamos esta palabra como un sustantivo común, en su lugar usamos "recuerdo" o "rememoración". ¡OJO! *NO* estoy diciendo que el término sea incorrecto, simplemente que en México no se usa con ese sentido, o por lo menos no por mi tierra. De tal manera que si tuviera que nombrar este día (_Memorial Day_) exclusivamente para un público mexicano, yo le llamaría: Día de homenaje a los soldados caídos -o- Día de conmemoración a los soldados caídos. 

Después de leer el comentario de Boricua212, me gustaría saber de qué manera llaman a los _"memorials"_ en otros países de habla hispana, o ¿usan la palabra "recordación" con este sentido?  

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## franzjekill

Casi todos los festivos son recordación o conmemoración de algo. El primero de mayo, en gran parte del mundo, se festeja el Día de los Trabajadores, y es en recordación de un hecho en particular. La Navidad se celebra en recordación de un hecho religioso (que arbitrariamente se fijo ese día). El 12 de octubre, en algunos países americanos, se rememora un hecho en particular. Pero no se llama "día de la rememoración, recordación o conmemoración del Descubrimiento de América", sino simplemente día del Descubrimiento de América, o como se llame en cada país. Por lo cual mi preferida es la más simple: Día de los Caídos.


----------

